# 211 and phoneline



## bvca (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, I have a 722 and a 501. The 722 is pluged into the phoneline and i dont get an extra fee for unplugged phoneline. The 501 has never been plugged into a phone line and is not charged a fee for that. But the 501 is dieing, and I really would like to upgrade it to a 211.

I am NOT going to plug the 211 into a phoneline. Will I be charged an extra fee for NOT plugging into a phoneline with the 211? 
thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No. The no-phone penalty only applies to the "Duo" multi-room receivers.

The more receivers of any type that you have not connected to a phone line, the greater the chance of a phone call audit to verify all receivers are at the same location. Since you'll still have just 2, it's not likely you'll have to go through that.


----------

